# How many and how big were your follicles ?



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,


Well after being told mt TX would be cancelled on Thursday i had my rescan today and its now going ahead.

Today i had 1 follicle at 20mm and 2 at 16mm and loads at 8.

My question is when you were basted how many follicles did you have and what size were they and what was the out come ?


Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Shaznay (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi there

Just reading your message - hope you dont mind me joining in.

I had my second IUI with medication last Tuesday (6th Feb)  - I was so pleased to have three follicles for this treatment as I only had the one for my first IUI back in November.  My follicles were measuring 15, 16 and 17 mm on the Fridays scan which was 4 days before basting.

I am on the horrid 2 ww - its only the 4th day of waiting and I am pulling my hair out !!  

I am so sorry yours is not going ahead this month - what was the reason - the sizes seem ok to me.


best wishes

Shaz
xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Shaznay,

I ment to say it IS going ahead. sorry about thet.lol

Did you have lost of other wee folicles as well ?


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Hugs,

so glad to hear that your tx is going ahead.     for this cycle.

I had 6 follies, four on one side and two on the other, all large (18 - 22 mm). I had a follicle reduction and they removed two (the most painful thing ever!) so after being left with 4 I am now pg with twins.

Good luck & try and have a restful 2ww,

Liz
x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

6 follies .... (the no good follies... 2x 12mm, 2x 14mm), the perfect follies .. 1x = 18mm & 1x = 20mm........

   1st time round xx


----------

